# Flash-Versionen Spielautomaten



## uncledue (12. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,
da ich hin und wieder mal mit einen paar Kumpels in der Kneipe bin und dann auch nebenbei etwas an den Spielautomaten dort herumspiele, habe ich mich gefragt, was es da Online für ein Angebot, gibt. 
So ein bisschen Werbung dafür bekommt man ja immer mit, wenn man Online Unterwegs ist, aber was gibt es da denn alles wirklich gutes und bekanntes?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Anlaufstellen, zum Beispiel Online-Casinos, ohne viel Einzahlung, höchstens ein paar Euro oder so?
Ich möchte gern, nebenbei, beim chatten, skypen oder dergleichen, etwas vor mich hinspielen, ohne da wirklich viel zu bewegen. 

LG uncledue


----------



## Torndo (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi uncledue,

ich kenne mich in dem Bereich auch noch nicht so gut aus, hab es vor kurzem mal etwas probiert. Ich glaube diese Spielautomaten sind wohl die bekanntesten, du kannst dir ja mal die Beschreibungen durchlesen, ob du davon schon etwas aus der Kneipe kennst. "Merkur" und "Novoline" Automaten gibt es ja auch offline, in fast jedem Casino oder jeder Spielothek. 
Die bekannten Konzepte gibt es eigentlich auch in fast jedem guten Online-Casino.

Zum Thema wo man das spielen kann, ich bin auch noch auf der Suche, nach einer vetrauenswürdigen Adresse, die mich nicht zu einem Online-Casino führt. Ich würde es am liebsten auch ganz unverbindlich irgendwo spielen, vielleicht mit einer fiktiven Währung, ich glaube diese Funktion teilweise zum testen auch in Online-Casinos angeboten wird, wobei dann aber am Ende jedes Monats oder am Ende jedes Jahres geschaut wird, wer am meisten Gewonnen hat.  Also so eine Art Highscore. :p
Wie dem auch sei, ich bin bis jetzt auch nur in Online-Casinos gelandet, früher oder später musst du da immer etwas einzahlen, es gibt da auch ein paar Anlaufstellen, wo du es nur um Cent Beträge geht, bis maximal ein paar Euro glaube ich.
Soweit kann ich dir meine Erfahrungen mitteilen, weiter habe ich das auch noch nicht gemacht. 
Wenn du eine unverbindliche Anlaufstelle findest, kannst du dich ja noch mal zurückmelden, ich bin dann wahrscheinlich nach wie vor interessiert.
Bist du natürlich bereit ein paar Euro zu investieren, einfach mal Online suchen und eher an die größeren Online-Casinos halten, da denke ich mir immer, die können ja nicht ganz falsch sein, wenn dort so viele Menschen spielen. 
Erfahrungsberichte gibt es sonst auch genug, einfach mal in entsprechenden Foren schauen.

Gruß Torndo


----------



## montecuma (14. Dezember 2013)

Hört sich zwar so an als wären hier wirklich nur Spielautomaten gemeint, aber will trotzdem mal die Pinball games auf Steam erwähnen, die wirklich ausgezeichnet sind und jeweils einen kostenlosen Tisch anbieten. (Pinball FX2 und Pinball Arcade).


----------

